# 101st order to remove combat patches



## Gunz (Mar 4, 2016)

So new privates would not feel "left out"...causing a storm of controversy from angry 101st combat vets. The order finally rescinded 


101st Airborne leaders rescind order for soldiers to remove combat patches during training


----------



## medicchick (Mar 4, 2016)

Didn't take long to rescind it.  Ordered to remove them on Tuesday, told to put them back on by Friday.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 4, 2016)

People get too wrapped up over patches, never understood why they were worn during deployments.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 5, 2016)

Soooo....the 101st decided to just not follow Army regs? WTF......


----------



## Brill (Mar 5, 2016)

Qualification tabs are next!

I was denied entry into Sapper school because of my MOS. Army is full of profilers that disparage one's abilities based solely on MOS.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 5, 2016)

I am willing to bet it isn't Privates who lack a Combat Patch and feel left out.


----------



## CDG (Mar 5, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Soooo....the 101st decided to just not follow Army regs? WTF......



You know this stuff goes.  "Well, AR 670-1 says x, y, and z, Sarn't."

"I DON'T CARE WHAT AR 670-1 SAYS!!!"


----------



## AWP (Mar 5, 2016)

CDG said:


> "I DON'T CARE WHAT AR 670-1 SAYS!!!"



Like anyone would say that.







Nevermind.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 5, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Like anyone would say that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never forget the first time I saw that, guys from Ft Hoodlum now WT's at BAMC  :wall:


----------



## AWP (Mar 5, 2016)

1st Cav did it in...2012 or 2013 for their Afghan deployment. Rank and the name tape from a k-pot helmet band. They even had an SOP for the practice: rank to the right of the buckle, name tape to the left. If you wore the belt over a shoulder the rank was worn so the chevrons were up. If you wore it on your belt the rank was turned appropriately so the chevrons were vertical. I think that was the same crew who ran base ops on Bagram, but whatever unit it required the wear of PPE between 1900-0500 due to the IDF threat (can't interfere with PT!). Reflective belt rules were still in effect which led to some wearing it OVER their armor.

The very guys (senior NCO's and commanders) who would freak out over 670-1 violations were the same guys promulgating reflective belt madness. The *perception* of safety was more important than pesky regulations. Not to be outdone in uniform awesomeness, the Air Force has designated the "Airborne" tab as a qualification badge (AFI 36-2903). Prior to making that official you could see those as well as locally made Air Assault tabs worn on their uniforms. I do not know if that is still the case, but Chiefs and Officers alike wore them as late as 2014.

When I see or hear anyone talking about uniform standards I have to laugh.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 5, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> So new privates would not feel "left out"...causing a storm of controversy from angry 101st combat vets. The order finally rescinded
> 
> 
> 101st Airborne leaders rescind order for soldiers to remove combat patches during training



I thought the commander did this to fall in line with the Ranger Regiment uniform SOP.  Who cares if you have a combat patch or are airborne qualified when you are sleeping in a fighting position.  The commander said you could wear all that flair when you are in garrison.  I really don't see the big deal about this.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 5, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> 1st Cav did it in...2012 or 2013 for their Afghan deployment. Rank and the name tape from a k-pot helmet band. They even had an SOP for the practice: rank to the right of the buckle, name tape to the left. If you wore the belt over a shoulder the rank was worn so the chevrons were up. If you wore it on your belt the rank was turned appropriately so the chevrons were vertical. I think that was the same crew who ran base ops on Bagram, but whatever unit it required the wear of PPE between 1900-0500 due to the IDF threat (can't interfere with PT!). Reflective belt rules were still in effect which led to some wearing it OVER their armor.
> 
> The very guys (senior NCO's and commanders) who would freak out over 670-1 violations were the same guys promulgating reflective belt madness. The *perception* of safety was more important than pesky regulations. Not to be outdone in uniform awesomeness, the Air Force has designated the "Airborne" tab as a qualification badge (AFI 36-2903). Prior to making that official you could see those as well as locally made Air Assault tabs worn on their uniforms. I do not know if that is still the case, but Chiefs and Officers alike wore them as late as 2014.
> 
> When I see or hear anyone talking about uniform standards I have to laugh.


I don't remember the AFI  having tabs in it (though my AFI knowledge is 2006 ish).
I would think the wings might show you went to jump school, unless the tab is worn to show an operational assignment, fucking cops, which is still ghey.


----------



## AWP (Mar 5, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> I don't remember the AFI  having tabs in it (though my AFI knowledge is 2006 ish).
> I would think the wings might show you went to jump school, unless the tab is worn to show an operational assignment, fucking cops, which is still ghey.



http://www.afpc.af.mil/shared/media/document/AFD-140814-096.pdf

Sections 5.1.2.2, 10.1.1, 10.5, and Attachment 5.



> Wear regular size embroidered cloth badges, patches, or specialty insignia on the ABU. If earned and awarded, tabs such as the Army Ranger tab will be worn on the upper crest of the sleeve and may not interfere with wear of enlisted rank insignia. Metal pin-on type qualification badges of other services are not authorized for wear on the ABU.



Page 181/ Attachment 5 shows the tabs and admits the list isn't inclusive.

The AF took a unit patch (not unlike 10th Mountain's "Mountain" tab and made it a qualification badge. The AFI isn't clear, but it appears you could wear both the wings and Airborne tab.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 5, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> http://www.afpc.af.mil/shared/media/document/AFD-140814-096.pdf
> 
> Sections 5.1.2.2, 10.1.1, 10.5, and Attachment 5.
> 
> ...


I'd challenge it using AR670-1 to prove it's not a tab, but a unit emblem.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 5, 2016)

Teufel said:


> I thought the commander did this to fall in line with the Ranger Regiment uniform SOP.  Who cares if you have a combat patch or are airborne qualified when you are sleeping in a fighting position.  The commander said you could wear all that flair when you are in garrison.  I really don't see the big deal about this.



I don't know, sir, you're probably correct. I heard a rant by a former Rakkasan who thought it was done so as to not "hurt feelings" of new guys....but I agree, I don't see the big deal; Marines don't have combat patches on MCCUUs.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 5, 2016)

I actually agree with taking that shit off, more than a few faking the funk, got their CIB for being a TOC bitch, or combat patch for Kuwait, etc. The Army played the "everyone gets a badge and patch" game when they came out with the CAB, etc. Much like a Bronze Star means very little to me, someone sporting a combat patch, CIB, CAB or CMB, is about the same. I've got a good friend who I personally was in a firefight next to him, who was not awarded his CIB because of a bullshit Snowball company grade article 15, yet the coward who sat in the TOC because he refused to go on his first patrol, and never left the wire, was sticking his chest out all proud of the CIB he didn't earn.

Fuck all that stupid shit, it was a good idea when it meant something, but the Army leadership fucked that all up, many moons ago.

As for First Cav, they have always had a really fucked command policy. I remember the division staff patrolling the green zone looking for soldiers not wearing Wiley X's and seat belts. Focused on uniform standards and safety over fulfilling the mission. That said, the troops take a bad rap because of the command bullshit and the endless dirt bags in service and support. Some of the best and worst soldiers I've ever met wore a 1Cav patch.


----------

